# Stargazing at Galloway Dark Skies Park



## Hezbez

Quite fancy a wee night stargazing from the motorhome.
And where better than the UK's (Europes?) only recognised Dark Sky Park in Galloway Forest Park.

I've never been - does anyone know if you can wildcamp overnight there? Or is there a campsite in the park?
Anyone done the Dark Sky thing?

http://www.forestry.gov.uk/darkskygalloway

Thanks


----------



## Hezbez

No-one been to Galloway Forest Park then?


----------



## clodhopper2006

Aw Sorry Morag I may be too late for you but I know the perfect spot. Loch side location in a woodland clearing grid NX 544 766 NE of Newton Stewart. Stopped there 2 or 3 times now.


----------



## Hezbez

clodhopper2006 said:


> Aw Sorry Morag I may be too late for you but I know the perfect spot. Loch side location in a woodland clearing grid NX 544 766 NE of Newton Stewart. Stopped there 2 or 3 times now.


Thanks Bob, not too late, not decided exactly when we're going yet.
Am I right in presuming these are odrnance survey co-ords - don't know much about orienteering and all that jazz - so can I translate this location into GPS co-ords or what??!!

I bet you've worked it out by now that I'm a bit challenged in the art of navigation :lol:


----------



## clodhopper2006

yes grid ref. Its on the A712 at Clatteringshaws Loch about 6m west of New Galloway 12m NE of Newton Stewart. It's the Bruces Stone picnic site well screened from the road.


----------



## Hezbez

clodhopper2006 said:


> yes grid ref. Its on the A712 at Clatteringshaws Loch about 6m west of New Galloway 12m NE of Newton Stewart. It's the Bruces Stone picnic site well screened from the road.


Now you're talking a language I understand! Thank you. I've put it in my Motorhome folder (I've started filing all my motorhome related notes in Microsoft OneNote).


----------



## MyGalSal

Hi
Haven't got co-ords for you but I know a smashing spot. In Barcelona right now so have to get my thinking cap on... 
About 8 miles NNW out of Newton Stewart on A714: Loch Trool: Go through the village of Glen Trool, turn right down to Loch go past the Info Centre on the bridge (smashing coffee shop and snacks inside and lovely spot on river) toilet block (handy for emptying cassette) about half a mile down hill see signpost on right down to Loch and what used to be camping site - can't remember name right now - which is now closed due to too many midges I have been told. Anyway you can park down there on edge of Loch.
ORgo past Info Centre and ignore signpost on right down to Loch and carry straight on and you will come to Bruce's Stone and you can stay there at the foot of the Merrick so lots of good walking or cycling. You can cycle across to Clatreringshaws Loch. OR of course you can just park up and enjoy the night sky which is absolutely amazing.
Enjoy. One of my favourite spots.
Sal


----------



## Hezbez

Thanks Sal - by what you and Bob have said I'm looking forward to a weekend in that area. It's probably the least known corner of Scotland to me. I'll be down there first chance I get when the weather gets better.


----------



## clodhopper2006

Go while we still have long nights Morag.


----------



## MyGalSal

Needless to say it is more fun out of midge season but if you do go in midge season we found Bruce's Stone to be more comfortable area overnight. Once the sun went down the wee beasties were coming in through the sliding passenger window down by the old camping site so we had to move out and went up to Bruce's Stone and it was much better, there were some outside but non trying to gain entry. Pesky things! Also would be better view point for night sky and if you are a history buff you might find a few spirits abroad! Sal


----------



## Hezbez

Good points about the long nights and the midges.
Will try to visit soon.


----------



## StewartJ

Another excellent site is a Caravan Club CL near New Galloway on the edge of the Queens Forest should you need a nearby site with EHU and showers etc. Situated at the top of a small valley there are stunning all round views and no light pollution so good for stargazing. Also a brilliant site for birds of prey should you have an interest. 

Google "The Brough Caravan Club CL"

At south end of Castle Douglas there is a good Tesco just off the roundabout with good parking for MH's should you need provisions.


----------



## sallytrafic

I've read the long pdf provided by the forestry site.

It seems to skirt around a central issue.

If the area is dark then having vehicles come and go will be to its detriment. Yet some of the places are accessible only by road especially if carrying a deckchair as advised.  They do warn about walking at night as well.

It would seem the ideal thing would be to take an MH or other vehicle to the site and stay until morning or at least until everyone has finished observing. 

Yet this is not mentioned.


----------



## ob1

One of our great motorhoming memories was overnighting in the High Provence near Moustiers years ago. The night was pitch black but looking up the sky was alight with an incredible display of fold upon fold of millions of stars. We have never experienced it again in our travels and the comparison of living near London makes you realise what people mean by light pollution.


----------



## 747

The only good thing about working in West Africa was the night sky. It was clear for months on end and the number of stars was unbelievable.

The ex South African Special Forces security guys taught me how to navigate by the stars if necessary. In Angola, it was always a useful ability to have. 

We regularly saw the Space Station and other satellites in orbit as well.


----------



## Hezbez

The best night sky I have seen was in the outback near Uluru in Australia.


----------



## StewartJ

sallytrafic said:


> I've read the long pdf provided by the forestry site.
> 
> It seems to skirt around a central issue.
> 
> If the area is dark then having vehicles come and go will be to its detriment. Yet some of the places are accessible only by road especially if carrying a deckchair as advised.  They do warn about walking at night as well.
> 
> It would seem the ideal thing would be to take an MH or other vehicle to the site and stay until morning or at least until everyone has finished observing.
> 
> Yet this is not mentioned.


There is a huge car park at the centre Frank unfortunately well signed "No Overnight Parking".

Mind you there are some excellent wilding sites along some of the forest trails some of which are accessible by MH's :roll: :wink:


----------



## darkskyman

*Galloway Forest Dark Sky Park*

Hi All,

I'm the Galloway Forest Park's Dark Skies Development Officer, and helped set up the dark sky park.

I have it on good authority that parking is permitted in lay-bys etc but not in the major three car parks at the visitors centres.

If you want to head somewhere dark than the Goat Park and West Raiders Road is pretty good. The slight downside to this is that it's on a "main" road so you will get occasional headlights spoiling your stargazing.

Slightly "wilder" and therefore less spoiled by passing cars is Glen Trool, about 15 mins drive N of Newton Stewart.

General advice if you plan to stargaze: avoid the full Moon! You can find when the full Moon is here: http://www.tutiempo.net/en/moon/phases.htm Ideally you'd be going a week on either side of the New Moon.

The "dark sky season" is, roughly speaking, mid Sep - March inclusive, when you can stargaze at sociable hours. You can see proper dark skies in April and early Sep too, but will have to wait up later. You should avoid May - August as the skies don't get properly dark.

PS If you're going on 14 Feb I'll be giving a public talk in Glen Trool hall at 7pm, with stargazing afterwards given clear weather!
http://www.forestry.gov.uk/website/forestry.nsf/byunique/infd-8aul9p


----------



## Hezbez

darkskyman - Thank you very much for taking the time to post here. The information you have supplied is most useful.
I won't be able to make your talk on 14 Feb unfortunately, but we are looking forward to going down sometime soon over the next few weeks.

I'll try to time my visit to avoid the full moon.

Thanks again.


----------



## sallytrafic

I've just spent three nights in the area.

NX587903 a forest clearing by the A713 S of Carsphairn where the dark sky area touches the A713.

NX381785 Off Glen Trool road to Bruce's stone turn right into small car park unsigned after the visitors centre. Note later this road has a 3T limit. Also there are two Bruce's stones in the area.

NX496720 Wild Goat park next to A712.

Note there is very little 3G coverage in the dark sky park so you would be best jotting down the meat of these posts before entering the area 


Lovely walks in the area as well as dark skies unfortunately on two nights they were dark because of clouds. 

..... and I can report midge free .... In March


----------



## NigeT

Yes stayed one night last week, spectacular scenery and very quiet in March, also midge free.

Skies were clear and stars were great.

We parked up in the picnic area at Clutteringshaw and only saw 2 people walking all evening, what a great spot.


----------

